# Best tablet for backseat?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I was thinking of getting a tablet, whats the best tablet that is compatible w/ Square Reader?

Where/how do you get slides?

Also what kind of holder do you get?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LG G Pax X 8 is what I use
https://www.t-mobile.com/internet-device/lg-g-pad-x-80


----------

